# Potpomognuta oplodnja > Potpomognuta oplodnja > Zakoni o medicinski potpomognutoj oplodnji (MPO) >  Ministar superman

## Pinky

znam da ovo spada pod linkove članaka, ali sam ovaj članak izdvojila zbog apsurdnosti činjenica iznesenih u njemu.
i da, drage moje,to je pravi jedan superman. sve stigne...

da ima pravne države, samo zbog ovoga bi letio sa funkcije, ali ovo je sprd od zemlje

http://www.index.hr/vijesti/clanak/m...og/510083.aspx

----------


## cvijeta73

pinky, vidi ako će šta pomoć  :Grin: 

http://www.igra.hr/igre/9/samo-na-igrahr/681/glavonje/

----------


## aenea

ma kako je on nama vrijedan i sposoban...

----------


## aenea

> pinky, vidi ako će šta pomoć 
> 
> http://www.igra.hr/igre/9/samo-na-igrahr/681/glavonje/


 :Laughing: 
imali smo i mi negdje link sa onom stress relife igricom sa najdražim nam ministrom... :Undecided:

----------


## vikki

Ministar i njegovi zakoni  :Rolling Eyes:  Uništio je sve što se uništiti moglo u zdravstvu, izgradio je jedino sebi.

----------


## vikki

> imali smo i mi negdje link sa onom stress relife igricom sa najdražim nam ministrom...


Je, na jednoj staroj temi je.

----------


## Pinky

http://danas.net.hr/hrvatska/page/20...06.html?pos=n1

lolol

----------


## Gabi

Dr. House  :Laughing:

----------


## Beti3

Pinky, ovo zadnje je super. Svatko tko radi kuću zna koliko to košta, a on uz to živi dobro i odgaja i školuje troje djece. Prema tome, ne znam što on misli, da smo svi mi drugi  blesavi i ne znamo rasporediti novac. A da što smo nego blesavi kad ovakve izabiremo.
O potpomognutoj oplodnji sam detalje saznala tek od kad sam na ovom forumu. Tugujem i veselim se sa svakom curom koja tako teški put prolazi do djeteta. I onda staviti ovakav zakon!! Ne znam kako naši zakonodavci žive sa svojim odlukama.

----------


## aenea

> Ne znam kako naši zakonodavci žive sa svojim odlukama.


Rekao bi moj tata - vrlo lagodno.

----------


## sretna35

Mogao bi još dodatno zaraditi naplaćivanjem instruktaže o tome kako dobro rasporediti ovih 2680 kn porodiljne naknade

----------


## Beti3

*aenea*- bravo za tatu. Odličan komentar.

----------


## Palcicazg

Siroče kaj se on naradio, čoban dođe za ministra i onda pametuje o potpomognutoj

----------


## bubi33

> Siroče kaj se on naradio, čoban dođe za ministra i onda pametuje o potpomognutoj


x

----------


## kiara79

za vrat bi mu skočila..

----------


## Marchie37

Svi koji idemo u inozemstvo zbog HR zakona, trebali bismo ministra zamoliti da nam složi financijsku konstrukciju liječenja... DM stvarno može nemoguće.

----------


## aiko70

a što je najgore, još je i ginekolog

----------


## cranky

Eto ti super reforme našeg Supermana :zaubitse:

http://www.novilist.hr/Vijesti/podac...-pladnju-.aspx

----------

